# What's your favorite brand for jeans?



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2005)

I'm on the hunt for a new pair of jeans but don't want to pay too much. I read in the Vogue magazine that Donald Trump's wife likes Levi's 518s jeans. Of course they look great on her because of her figure. I don't think you can get the 518s jeans here in the US because the only available 518 is a junior size here and it doesn't look like the 518s. The 518s might be only available in Europe.


----------



## Lealabell (Feb 27, 2005)

Shock horror! I don't actually own a pair of jeans!


----------



## Geek (Feb 27, 2005)

Whoa!!!!! Really? I thought all did!!!












Originally Posted by *Lealabell* 

Shock horror! I don't actually own a pair of jeans!


----------



## keaLoha (Feb 27, 2005)

Reija, I know that Melania's a Levi's spokesmodel, so she has access to virtually everything they make. Hopefully, the 518s aren't a European exclusive, but try e-mailing them just to be safe.

My favorite jeans are Farmer Industry, Blue Cult, True Religion &amp; Miss Sixty. I get most of them from revolveclothing.com whenever they have a promotional code. However, if you check Nordstrom Rack, they often have great deals on designer denim.


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I have the hardest time ever finding jeans that fit -- often I go through our whole mall (granted, our mall is not that big) and find maybe one pair that fits me how I like. But since most department store's Misses departments stop at a size 6, I have to buy Junior's sizes so that definitely limits my choices.

Right now, my favorite jeans are some flare jeans by a brand called SO, which you can find at Kohl's. They're stretchy, with a waist that fits right below my belly button (I hate jeans that fit 2-3 inches below my navel!) and a small flare that doesn't overwhelm my slender figure. Plus, they're not baggy in the bottom, hips, and/or thighs like some jeans are -- according to size charts in clothing catalogs, my waist is a size 8 but my hips are only a size 2! (I usually actually wear a size 3 or 5.) So it's very hard to find pants that fit my boyish figure.

Anyways, here is a picture of their "Basic Flare Jeans" from Kohl's website -- only $30 regularly priced, and I usually find them on sale for about $20!

&lt;img src="http://www.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/izoom/servlet/izoom/kohls/51748?wid=230&amp;hei=230&amp;op_sharpen=1"&gt;

Of course if you have a different figure than me these may not look as good on you, but I love them and they're cheap!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2005)

I fell in love with "Tilt" brand jeans a few years ago... I can actually get a smaller size in them than in any other jeans. They come in stretch &amp; non-stretch (I love stretch) they have Short, Average, and Long... (I'm a short - 5'2") and they are so comfy! The waist is maybe an inch - inch &amp; 1/2 past belly button... not too low, yet not Steve Urkel pants either! Just right... you can get them at Pacific Sunwear in the mall... they go from like a 0 to 15 I think... I'm usually a **gasp in shame** 12 in most cheap jeans (a 10 in more expensive ones that are cut better) but these I fit in NINES!!!



Oh I love them!!! LOL


----------



## tylda1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

_OMG! I can't believe you just said SO! I have been on the hunt for a good fitting pair of jeans for a long time, and I as well as anyone didnt' want to spend alot of money. Usually when I go on a hunt I come home empty handed and depressed. It seems that jean sizes are shrinking compared to the size that it states it is. Anyway I like a low waisted, boot cut, a little stretch (without looking like a pair of stretch jeans if you know what I mean), and with also backside pockets that aren't too small ( we all know what small pockets do to a womans backside)._

_Yesterday I was once again out on a hunt for a pair of jeans. I went to 3 stores before I decided to check out Kohls which I had only been to once before. I ended up trying on 8 different pairs of jeans before trying on a pair of SO. I LOVE them



. Thank the lord above, I finally found something that fit good and I felt good in. You'll never guess the price I paid......................_

*$14.00!*

_I kid you not. I almost kissed the kid at the register! I also got a wicked cut pair of boots for only 5.00. I love this store. All went well and my night out was a success._

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* Oh my gosh, I have the hardest time ever finding jeans that fit -- often I go through our whole mall (granted, our mall is not that big) and find maybe one pair that fits me how I like. But since most department store's Misses departments stop at a size 6, I have to buy Junior's sizes so that definitely limits my choices.
Right now, my favorite jeans are some flare jeans by a brand called SO, which you can find at Kohl's. They're stretchy, with a waist that fits right below my belly button (I hate jeans that fit 2-3 inches below my navel!) and a small flare that doesn't overwhelm my slender figure. Plus, they're not baggy in the bottom, hips, and/or thighs like some jeans are -- according to size charts in clothing catalogs, my waist is a size 8 but my hips are only a size 2! (I usually actually wear a size 3 or 5.) So it's very hard to find pants that fit my boyish figure.

Anyways, here is a picture of their "Basic Flare Jeans" from Kohl's website -- only $30 regularly priced, and I usually find them on sale for about $20!

http://www.kohls.com.edgesuite.net/i...0&amp;op_sharpen=1

Of course if you have a different figure than me these may not look as good on you, but I love them and they're cheap!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* _OMG! I can't believe you just said SO! I have been on the hunt for a good fitting pair of jeans for a long time, and I as well as anyone didnt' want to spend alot of money. Usually when I go on a hunt I come home empty handed and depressed. It seems that jean sizes are shrinking compared to the size that it states it is. Anyway I like a low waisted, boot cut, a little stretch (without looking like a pair of stretch jeans if you know what I mean), and with also backside pockets that aren't too small ( we all know what small pockets do to a womans backside)._
_Yesterday I was once again out on a hunt for a pair of jeans. I went to 3 stores before I decided to check out Kohls which I had only been to once before. I ended up trying on 8 different pairs of jeans before trying on a pair of SO. I LOVE them



. Thank the lord above, I finally found something that fit good and I felt good in. You'll never guess the price I paid......................_

*$14.00!*

_I kid you not. I almost kissed the kid at the register! I also got a wicked cut pair of boots for only 5.00. I love this store. All went well and my night out was a success._

How come they never have sales like that when I'm there!!! LOL


----------



## tylda1969 (Feb 28, 2005)

Believe me, that doesn't usually happen to me! But I'm sure happy that it did.





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* How come they never have sales like that when I'm there!!! LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Believe me, that doesn't usually happen to me! But I'm sure happy that it did.



That's cool... don't you just love when you get up to pay and you find out something is on sale..? BEST feeling!!! Kinda like finding $$ in an old coat from last winter!


----------



## girl_geek (Feb 28, 2005)

Kohl's has sales all the time, especially at the end of a season! I got one of my SO brand jeans for $15 a few months ago, and the last pair I bought was still on sale for $20! Plus, the last time I went to the mall (January maybe? Yeah I am looking forward to Spring Break so I can take a day off and shop again!!) they had all their winter clothes in huge, unsorted racks for 70% off the marked (often already reduced) price! I got one sweater for $7, another for $10!



(And tried on a lot more things that didn't fit -- as usual! lol)


----------



## Jen (Feb 28, 2005)

I love my Levi 519 jeans. It is a junior style with a lowrise but not too low. Very comfy fit! Very inexpensive too.





I mean 513!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 1, 2005)

Victoria Secret jeans are really nice too ~ forgot about those! (just have to wait for sales though - well, at least I do.. I'd go naked before I spend $70 on one pair of jeans! ~~ well almost~~lol)


----------



## Laura (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm a DIESEL fan but i'm not sure if they're available in the US or not.. I've never had a "nice" pair of Levi's


----------



## Jen (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, Diesel's are available in the US. I have only had one pair. I have 3 pair of Diesel shoes that I love.





The 513 Levi's are called a low slouch fit. Nothing slouchy about them at all though. Very nice and comfy and very reasonably priced.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 1, 2005)

Reija, I just saw an ad for Superlow Boot Cut 518's. The ad's in the March issue of *Glamour* &amp; says it's available @ Kohl's. Check out www.levi.com or www.kohls.com for more info.

HTH!


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 24, 2005)

I have jeans that are super cheap and jeans that are expensive. Out of all the brands I own, I must say the ones that fit me the best and are forgiving of my unflattering areas are my Banana Republic jeans. The waist is not too low cut that you see "plumber's butt" in them. They seem to flatten my belly (they have stretch in them). I got them on sale plus I had a coupon so I didn't pay an arm and a leg for them either. They don't gap at the back of my waist either. They are flattering and very comfortable.


----------



## Lavazza (Mar 28, 2006)

Miss Sixty and Killah....medium price, high quality and very fine style


----------



## ClassicGirl (Mar 28, 2006)

The only jeans that fit me are Princy ...

And theyre $14.99 right now so I'm fixing to buy some more.


----------



## sherice (Mar 28, 2006)

I like LEI!


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 28, 2006)

Victoria's Secret jeans (on sale) and Levis 513


----------



## lluna (Mar 29, 2006)

i used to really like mis sixty but now i'm super into true religion jeans. i just love how they fit


----------



## Whitetigress200 (Mar 29, 2006)

I'll take whatever fits. Talbots, when having a serious sale. I'm 5'2" and rather curvy, so I can't wear Juniors. I like Talbot's Petites. Only on sale, though.

I got a great pair of white pants from Express, and they were only like $10.

I usually hesitate to spend anything over $20. $20 is my true limit. Am I being cheap?

Oh, and TrueFit (Levi's?) are really nice.


----------



## Jesusluvsu (Apr 10, 2006)

My favorite brand of jeans is l.e.i but I also like Candies.

Take care,

Audra


----------



## 4getmeNot (Apr 10, 2006)

Currently I'm also lovin' my Tilt jeans! I also like the stretch. They are comfy and they look good on me. I have a hard time finding jeans to fit. I also like LEI, Levi's, and Duckhead. I recently purchased a pair of Hollister cords for $50 and they look bad now. The length, the fit..ugh! And I can't return them, what a bummer.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 10, 2006)

express jeans. the only ones that acutally fit me right!


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 10, 2006)

t.n.t fox jlo


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 10, 2006)

I love my Levi's 513...:icon_love


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 11, 2006)

I like Anne Klein and J. Jill jeans, because I have short legs and they sell petite sizes that are not cut weird.


----------



## latina girl (Apr 12, 2006)

I love my Tsubi and One teaspoon jeans.


----------



## Liz (Apr 12, 2006)

i like some of the express jeans


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 12, 2006)

the only jeans that fit my pear-body right are charlotte rousse jeans. they're longgggggg, too, which is good for my 5'9" body.


----------



## TRAViESA (Apr 15, 2006)

i love baby phat jeans my booty looks sexy on those jeans  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## anne7 (Apr 15, 2006)

My favorite all-around brand for jeans is probably Aeropostale. In fact, I'm wearing a pair right now!



Their sizes are pretty uniform and I love the washes/cuts/styles they come in! Lots of variety, imo. I probably have about 10 pairs of jeans from them alone! They don't have that big gap in the back of the waist like I get with a lot of other jeans that don't fit well. Anyone know why some jeans do that? And I also like some A&amp;F, Hollister, Old Navy and Lucky jeans.


----------



## Twinkles-TX (Apr 16, 2006)

I like Polo Saturday jeans. They are so comfortable!


----------



## Leza1121 (Apr 16, 2006)

Hi,

My favorite brands are GAP and Levi's.


----------



## DollOfTheValley (Apr 16, 2006)

Hmm my fave are Citizens of Humanity jeans..and maybe some GAP ones too...


----------



## kellianne76 (Apr 16, 2006)

I like l.e.i and mudd jeans.


----------



## Satin (Apr 24, 2006)

levis!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 24, 2006)

gap long &amp; leans...the only pants that fit me PERFECTLY


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 25, 2006)

Gap, Old Navy &amp; Abercrombie... Although as for Gap, I prefer the style they had before it was just changed... I also liked the older fashion Express jeans... Levis and I just haven't gotten a long in YEARS!!! I'm 5'2" w/ an hourglass figure, so it's hard to find something that'll fit right meaning I stick to what works... Especially since I have big hips and a butt I'd like to lose some of


----------



## Leony (Apr 27, 2006)

Levis and Edwin


----------

